# My first DSLR



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Evening all,

Ive just ordered my first DSLR a Nikon D3100 with 18-55VR lens, anyone got any tips or websites that might point me in the right direction? 

Cheers

Ben


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

... for something specific or just a "here's this button"? I find the question a bit broad 

Bret


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

bretti_kivi said:


> ... for something specific or just a "here's this button"? I find the question a bit broad
> 
> Bret


:lol: I don't really know, just wondered if there were any websites/blogs/forums people use for advise or did use when they started out?


----------



## certain-death (Feb 27, 2011)

Good first camera same kit as i went for. I've had mine a few months now using it mostly for car photography heres a few sites i found when i was looking into it all.

http://www.carphotographer.net/car-photography-101/car-photography-shutter-speed-aperture-settings/

http://www.carphototutorials.com/tutorials.html

http://www.digital-photography-school.com/how-to-shoot-light-trails

http://www.photokaboom.com/photography/learn/tips/071_exposure_modes_explained.htm

And a few lightroom ones

http://www.digital-photography-school.com/correcting-and-creating-hdr-images-in-lightroom

http://lightroomkillertips.com/

And a link to my Flickr Photostream let you see some of my results with the kit

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/5769423484/

First accessory id recommend buying is a polarizing filter just bought one a few weeks ago and wished i bought it at the start great for removing reflections from car windows and giving that extra colour boost to skies etc.

Hope some of this helps and if your on flickr add me as a contact if you like so i can see some of your photographs

cheers

Ian


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I found this helpful when I first got mine
http://kenrockwell.com/nikon/d3100/users-guide/index.htm


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

If you want to learn about cameras then read up on talk photography and other such forums. If you just want to learn about taking good pictures then set it to fully auto and get yourself out there. When you have reached the point that auto mode is holding back your photography then hit the forums


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Just got my first one last year & it's been a steep learning curve to the point I've decided to do a days basic course closely. They show you the main things to lookout for & correct so fingers crossed i'll be better off come Wednesday night. There's two books that are brilliant at giving you the basic instructions if you're looking for a good read. I bought one read it then bought the second as the first was so simple & explained in our terms what to do.. I'll get the details when I get in .. The book has some funnies in it too ..


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

This forum also seems good and it has alot of people posting up this own images etc : http://www.talkphotography.co.uk/forums/index.php


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Cheers all, my camera should be delivered on Wednesday. I can't wait to get out there


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

I bought this years back when i first got my first dslr (nikon D40) found it really helpful as a beginner and it explained things in plain english rather than jargon that i was unfamiliar with at the time.

Your local library may have it, however if not it can be picked up for less than a tenner.

Understanding Exposure: How to Shoot Great Photographs with a Film or Digital Camera: Amazon.co.uk: Bryan Peterson: Books


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Read these two books you can't go wrong ...
The Digital Photography Book volumes 1 & 2 by Scott Kelby


----------



## crf529 (Jun 29, 2011)

Serapth said:


> I bought this years back when i first got my first dslr (nikon D40) found it really helpful as a beginner and it explained things in plain english rather than jargon that i was unfamiliar with at the time.
> 
> Your local library may have it, however if not it can be picked up for less than a tenner.
> 
> Understanding Exposure: How to Shoot Great Photographs with a Film or Digital Camera: Amazon.co.uk: Bryan Peterson: Books


+1 This is the book to buy if you want to learn photography.

Kelby's books are good for learning how to use your camera, but Understanding exposure will help you with the important photography concepts and understanding light.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

certain-death said:


> Good first camera same kit as i went for. I've had mine a few months now using it mostly for car photography heres a few sites i found when i was looking into it all.
> 
> http://www.carphotographer.net/car-photography-101/car-photography-shutter-speed-aperture-settings/
> 
> ...


Massive thanks for that Ian, they were all brilliant reads, my camera turned up late yesterday and I've only had chance to get a few pics that I've put on flickr. They're not great but I've got to start somewhere :thumb:

Ive also added you as a contact on Flickr, some lovely photos on your Flickr page :thumb:


----------

